# fat doe... or actually pregnant...



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I am sure there are posts asking for advice struggling to look at a picture to try to determine if the doe is well fed or actually pregnant...

I had this post last year about my doe... I was off on the days... my nubian buck mated her ( was very new) and I was worried about the baby being to big because she is a pygmy etc etc...

in the end her udders filled up about 3 weeks before she actually kid.. had no issues.. one baby... did great...

about 3 months went by... yeah... he broke out... he got her... my buck is a pain and I sware on everyrhing he is gone after this summer because I have added 3 new girls since this and he is in there pen every other day
.. I have 6ft high fencing around him... square fencing pluse electric wire... he ripped threw the wire like it's nothing and gets in every time... he needs to go!!!

I didn't think that he had actually succeed because she wasn't showing signs of heat prior and I was unable to get ahold of a vet to be able to get a few shots of lute... 

Now I am here around 5 months after he got ahold of her... she is so much fatter than when she was pregnant with the first kid.. and with my math she should be due like now... but

she is not progressing like she did last time... no udder changes.... I'm especally worried because she really had no time in between kids... what should I exspect?? what should I prepare for?? when should I seek veterinary advice and or help... there are no vets that specialize in goats in my area


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You said he broke out several times. Did you write down all the different dates?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post a photo of her lady parts?


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I did keep track for the first two months... then it seemed like no matter what I did he finds a way out... I have a Lamancha doe that is pregnant that can jump out of the girls pen... her back touches the selling when she hopes out, so she is able to clear 6 ft with a belly... I have a herd of hodeini goats... 

the buck first got the pygmy in july... the math had her due January... she is really big though... I did order a kit last year just in case so I have some tool and supplys if she needs help kidding...

I will take new pics tomorrow when I have light out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is possible, but a pic of her pooch and bum area, tail up naturally and a side pic may help.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

see that was why I posted this to ask... her udders have not filled and last time they did almost 3 weeks before she kid.. and her spot by her tail doesent feel soft yet BUT last time it didn't really either and she kid over night by herself no issues...


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I took pictures today and can also post one from after she kid if I can find it and you can see the difference.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

she is on the left next to her buck she had last summer... this was after she kid and you can see how lean she is


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

these are from today she would not stand still for a good shot and refused to let me take a picture of her udders but like I said they don't feel full... now my Lamancha that is due next month she was breed September 18th her udders are solid so I'm concerned of what's going on with my pygmy


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow shes pretty! Is that the buck that bred her again?


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I did take video it uploaded super crappie but you can see... my videos don't upload so aweful but :/


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She looks very pregnant to me! My doe Briar (I feel ashamed that she had a baby this early) had a single doeling that I thought she was due in February but she gave birth on Monday and her udder is still so small but your doe could fill up at the last minute!


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

in the back yeah... he is good buck and listens well just about staying out of the girls pen


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

if he would stay out he could stay but otherwise he will be leaving soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that pretty Doe is preggo, her pooch is loose and her belly says babies.

I see what you mean about her not wanting to stay still in the video, she doesn't want anyone near her. 
Do you have a child with you as to why she is so skidish or is she not tame?

I couldn't see the udder, if she is filling she is definitely on her way to having kids.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

the previous owners did not handle her at all... she will come for food and treats but hated being milked and cutting her hoofs is a pain... all of my other goats are super friendly but don't like her very much because she has a ramming issue lol.. this is probably her last year on the farm as well because I think she needs her own space... she has calmed down so much but not like my others she is friendly but has her own little personal bubble... her udders feel loose not like they are filling so she definatly had me scratching my head..
and I believe you can hear my daughter in the video but she is in the other side not in the pen itself... Emmy just knew something was up and didn't want me groping her lmao


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

still no progress with the pygmy... no udder changes either... I don't want her to kid alone... she did great last time but only had 1 and I'm pretty sure she has at least 2 this time and worry of there size especally if she isn't showing signs of kidding yet and is getting so big...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any update?

Your doe doesn't look much like the African Pygmy breed. Do you know approximately how much she weighs? She has dairy breed markings which may be why she did a-okay carrying a Nubian kid last time.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

she did not come with papers... a person kinda in my area put her up for free because her mate died and she was by herself for 6 months before I got her... they didn't know what exactly she was but when I had someone look at her they said pygmy... but I would LOVE any ideas if different


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

and she has still not kid yet nor have her udders filled


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is not a Pygmy. Some type of mixed breed.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Someone probably said pygmy because she is on the short side of a regular sized goat. I'd guess a Nigerian mix because she has longer legs and seems lean to me. I wonder if she even has some alpine in her. She's super pretty!


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

can you believe she still has not kid... she is a lot bigger than when I last posted but she is so big.... I thought she was due in Dec... I was obviously way off and he never got her the first time... but as everyone saw in my post in like January she was already big... I'm thinking maybe unrealistic to think triplets... but omg... we're now into March and I'm thinking any day now... temps are killing me going up and down... my other for doe kid February 18th she did great... but emmy... is pushy to the others hitting them away from the food so I've kept the new mom separated for the moment... but should I just pull the other one out and put my new mom back in the heard??


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

finally able to welcome the two new additions... brought her up to the house two days ago to keep an eye on her... went out to check and she was in labor... one baby boy and one little girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How precious


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

So adorable!


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

I was surprised with her this time... is is a very hands off me goat but once she was I labor she was all a out me being out there... ok if she knew she had two and was scared but when I noticed she was in labor I went to walk in the house and she started freaking out and kept licking my hands and her belly... so I stayed with her until she was finished


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so adorable.

What a good Doe to tell you.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

it was surprising she is a very anti social doe... her old owner used to grab her by the horns to move her around making her super skidish... she was a pain to get up to the house... I decided to take the chance to cut her hooves because she hasn't let me since october.. last time I tried in December she kept kicking almost falling off the stand each time... so since I had her in the smaller enclosure I took the chance to cut her hooves... the we're TERRIBLE.. it made me want to cry just cutting rhem... the weather has been wet which obviously softened her back hooves making them a funky shape.. I took soon much off trying to clean them up but they have thinned out... never seen it in any of my goats... did a massive trim brushed them out to get any and all dirt... used a hoove spray for any bacteria... she's walking never gave sign her back ones were so bad... hoping some weekly trimming might help


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of the time, if you get birthing fluids on your hands and let the doe lick it off, she will tend to bond with you and be friendly thereafter.


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

that's good to know


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, she is lucky to have you. 

Trimming her will help a lot, you are doing the right thing. Try to keep her in a dry area if possible, that will harden her hooves a bit. The rain and dampness don't help at all and do make them go in weird directions.

Does she get loose salt and minerals?


----------



## Hngorka (Jan 2, 2016)

minerals was something I stressed last year... I still always worry about salinium but I do my best to get it in their diet... I'm just worried with how thin they look that it will be hard to get them back to normal... the side walls on one of her back ones just crumbled away once I got close to it so I picked out any bad looking area and sprayed it... i have a powder to but haven't used that yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.

Very good, get all the bad and or smelly stuff off of there. Using a tooth brush dipped in Iodine helps fight it as well. Scrub the area.


----------

